

Twitter In Negotiations To Bring Jack Dorsey Back As Top Product Exec - rhartsock
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-in-negotiations-to-bring-jack-dorsey-back-as-chief-product-officer-2011-3

======
phlux
I have nothing but respect for Jack, with the interview he recently had where
he spoke about square and twitter - he really is an interesting person. I
would love to work with him some day.

